# problem with nouveau drivers

## Adel Ahmed

system refuses to boot when I choose nouveau drivers either as modules or built into the kernel

when I select nouveau as a module, boot process hangs at "waiting for uevents to be processed"

If i compile nouveau into the kernel, boot process hangs after loading the nouveau modules

I can't install xorg  :Sad:  as a result

thanks

----------

## DONAHUE

information might help the diagnosis.

boot the gentoo kernel that boots,that does not have nouveau built in or as modules; run 

```
emerge wgetpaste

emerge --info | wgetpaste

lspci | wgetpaste
```

, build and save a kernel configuration with nouveau built in and run 

```
wgetpaste /usr/src/linux/.config
```

 Post the url's returned here.

Note that http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml has nouveau built in so that kms will function during the boot process.

Just saw your new thread, did you run 

```
emerge xf86-video-nouveau
```

 or see/verify it emerged during emerge xorg-server?

----------

## Adel Ahmed

emerge --info: http://bpaste.net/show/83276

lspci: http://bpaste.net/show/83278

kernel: http://bpaste.net/show/83280

and I tried both, I had them emerged automatically while emerging xorg and i emerged them manually, neither worked, the system does not boot up using the new kernel

----------

## DONAHUE

suggest menuconfig change and new kernel, apparently some needed legacy code even for pcie hides in agp

 *Quote:*   

> <*> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)  ---> 
> 
>  --- /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)                                   
> 
> < >   AMD Opteron/Athlon64 on-CPU GART support                   
> ...

 

```
qlist -IC x11-drivers
```

 should list  *Quote:*   

> x11-drivers/xf86-video-nouveau
> 
> x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev
> 
> x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics

  after emerge xorg-server completes with VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" in /etc/portage/make.conf

----------

## Adel Ahmed

qlist does indeed list these drivers, however even after compiling the new kernel, the system refuses to boot

----------

## DONAHUE

```
emerge -s udev

rc-update | grep-i udev 
```

what's installed and where?

suggest enable rc_logger="YES" in /etc/rc.conf and check /var/log/rc.log after the next try for possible additional info

----------

## Adel Ahmed

udev's latest version is installed, and here's the rc-update result:

                 udev |                       sysinit

           udev-mount |                       sysinit

here's an rc.log after trying to boot using the nouveau kernel

rc shutdown logging started at Wed Mar 13 06:19:46 2013

 * Stopping local

 [ ok ]

 * Saving random seed ...

 [ ok ]

 * Deactivating additional swap space ...

 [ ok ]

 * Unmounting network filesystems ...

 [ ok ]

 * Bringing down interface lo

 *   Removing addresses

 * Stopping DHCP Client Daemon ...

 [ ok ]

 * Unmounting loop devices

 * Unmounting filesystems

 *   Unmounting /boot ...

 [ ok ]

 * Deactivating swap devices ...

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping udev ...

 [ ok ]

 * Setting hardware clock using the system clock [UTC] ...

 [ ok ]

rc shutdown logging stopped at Wed Mar 13 06:19:47 2013

I'm not sure what this log does but i think the nouveau boot up was not logged

----------

## Adel Ahmed

Well I followed the advice on the other thread and emerged the older version of gentoo-sources

I now have a nouveau enabled kernel

but I can't startx, I get no screens found when I do so, also my resolution does not change(in my older installation, the resolution changed at boot when I added nouveau support to the kernel)

----------

